# Does anyone know the name of those 3x3s that have roundish cubies instead of squares?



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

(topic title fits exactly,  )


Anyway, I 'll try to find a video of them, but they are 3x3's only instead of cubes, each cubie is more rounded like the 7x7? Does anyone know what I'm talking about? If so what are they called cause I'm going to buy one. And were can you buy one? I'll try to get a video, but thanks in advance to anyone that helps.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 18, 2009)

You mean pillowed where its round-_ish_ or a ball where it really in like fully round?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

Magic ball
http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/_W0..._trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=19187


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

Could you find a picture of one on the internet? Because I'm a little confused as to what you are talking about.

EDIT ah you posted before me. Now I know what you mean.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

No, not rubik's ball.

I mean "pillowed where its round-ish"

EDIT: lol guys I said 3x3. Balls =/= 3x3 xD


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

Type F?

message too short


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> EDIT: lol guys I said 3x3. Balls =/= 3x3 xD



Actually, those are 3x3s


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

No...Hmmm...They look like cubies of the 7x7 (as in the way that they are kinda circular, not cubical) and I'm still trying to find a good video that has them....

EDIT: Ethan, you know what I mean lol


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

A type F is the only other thing i can think of.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, you see how the stickers are curved like so:




(sorry for hotlinking, will remove if needed) That type of curve, but on a three by three...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

The only thing that I can think of is this
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=392


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

No, I think you're overthinking it...It's simply a Rubik's 3x3x3 Cube, taht has rounded cubies instead of cube-shaped ones....Thanks for the effort though


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 18, 2009)

There was a mod someone made where they made a pillowed 3x3, but I don't think thats for sale. Other than that and a Type F, I have no idea what you are looking for.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

I thought of this cube.... I fit isn't the cube you are looking for, check http://www.puzzlemaniac.com/ or a simliar site. 
Maybe you'll have luck and find the cube you're looking for...

Alex


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 18, 2009)

Gah I must get this
do you mean one of these by any chance?
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=457
http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/misc/benelux_open/cuboctahedron.jpg


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

No, sorry it's none of those...Okay, you're overthinking this. It's a simple 3x3x3 (not any other variants), that looks like a white diy. Each individual cubie is simple more rounded like a 7x7. I'm still looking for a video.... Thanks a lot though Ethan.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

are the cubies round, or are the stickers round?


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 18, 2009)

He's looking for a pillowed 3x3. The closest thing to that is a 3x3 ball, but that may be too pillow-y for this guy's tastes.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St, they are both round, like the 7x7x7

pcharles, what do you mean by pillow-y?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

does it look something like this, except rounder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT6sVXb2Bkg


----------



## Crossed (Mar 18, 2009)

A pillowed cube?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not so sure that what he wants exists, but I am sure that he doesn't know how to describe things very well.


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 18, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> Sa967St, they are both round, like the 7x7x7
> 
> pcharles, what do you mean by pillow-y?



Am I not allowed to make up words without having to provide a definition even though it's clear what they mean? Geez, every time...


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 18, 2009)

how hard is it to understand what he is talking about? it is just a 3x3x3 with v7 shape corner


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

NONONONO, you all got it wrong!!! He's talking about the Rubik's Roll!!!

Only picture I could find that looked like it:

http://www.tambayan.ph/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/3d-iq-sphere.jpg


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 18, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> NONONONO, you all got it wrong!!! He's talking about the Rubik's Roll!!!
> 
> Only picture I could find that looked like it:
> 
> http://www.tambayan.ph/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/3d-iq-sphere.jpg



He said he didn't want a ball.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

Darn....I don't think what he's looking for exists...whatever it is...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

where did he read about this again?


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 18, 2009)

Can any of you read? He wants a 3x3x3 that is rounded like the 7x7x7.

anyway, I found a pillowed 5x5x5, but no 3x3x3, sorry.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 19, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'm not so sure that what he wants exists, but I am sure that he doesn't know how to describe things very well.



Dude, everyone was getting what I said wrong, thankfully WaffleCake could reas 



pcharles93 said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St, they are both round, like the 7x7x7
> ...



lol ;-) (it's a conspiracy)



ISuckAtCubing said:


> how hard is it to understand what he is talking about? it is just a 3x3x3 with v7 shape corner





WaffleCake said:


> Can any of you read? He wants a 3x3x3 that is rounded like the 7x7x7.
> 
> anyway, I found a pillowed 5x5x5, but no 3x3x3, sorry.



K, thanks a lot, and thanks for not posting a ball like everyone else who did, lol. 




Well I guess they don't exist. Thanks for your help guys  (or maybe you just posted in an attempt to increase your post count? dun dun dun!)


----------



## Gparker (Mar 19, 2009)

i want to know where he saw a pillowed 3x3, i really cant think of anything else besides what people posted


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 19, 2009)

A pillowed 3x3 does exist, it just hasn't been printed and cast yet.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 19, 2009)

Wait...shoot...Never mind, that's not it either.... Well thanks anyway guys. If I can find it, I'll post a vid. here.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 19, 2009)

ZOMGZZZ!!!


----------



## Tortin (Mar 19, 2009)

This was the closest thing I could find, http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3505/3291945178_e57e428816.jpg


----------



## bundat (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm confused... first your thread title is:


> Does anyone know the name of those 3x3s that have roundish cubies instead of squares?


Which clearly states that you are talking about something that exists already and that you have seen and assume others have.

And then...you go and say this:


> Well I guess *they don't exist*. Thanks for your help guys



I'm confused now. Are you asking us if a pillowed 3x3 exists, or are you trying to find something that you KNOW exists and have seen before?

I doubt you were talking about the pillowed 3x3 plans on twistypuzzles that hasn't been cast yet.


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow totally agree to person above. You send people on a chase for something you were so sure existed and then are so sure it does not...?


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 19, 2009)

> I'm confused now. Are you asking us if a pillowed 3x3 exists, or are you trying to find something that you KNOW exists and have seen before?


 The second one, but I guess I'm, wording it too confusingly. Seriously, thanks guys, I don't want to trouble you guys anymore with this


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 19, 2009)

gosh, isn't the description clear enough already?

there are a couple possiblities:

type f:
http://cubeforyou.com/381_New-Type-Pink-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html







unknown:
http://cubeforyou.com/379_White-3x3x3-Cube-with-plastic-tile.html


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 19, 2009)

daniel, this: http://cubeforyou.com/index.php?gOo=goodspic.dwt&goodsid=379

THAT'S IT!!!! Thank you so much!!!





Are they good for speedcubing though? Has anyone tried them?
(I might buy one anyway cause they look so cool )


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 19, 2009)

Assuming it's the same kind of cube as these (http://cubeforyou.com/305_White-3x3x3-Cube.html - I have the smiley one), they're not very good. They turn very, very, well, to a degree that makes it almost too good at turning. However, they cannot cut corners to save their lives. Plus, they're relatively small, too, so it's disconcerting if you're used to any other kind of 3x3x3.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 19, 2009)

I was thinking of that one, but I didn't post it because it's no good.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> [...]they look so cool )



...

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 20, 2009)

that cube is just like any other 3x3, except the tiles (im assuming they are tiles) are rounded. the cubies arent rounded at all.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 20, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> that cube is just like any other 3x3, except the tiles (im assuming they are tiles) are rounded. the cubies arent rounded at all.



They're weird... they're tiles, but they're soft. Like gel, or something.


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread got me thinking on pillowed 3x3. It just might look really cool and it probably isnt that hard.

Buy a Big Rubiks cube.
sand it.
Stickers!

Pillowed 3x3.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> are the cubies round, or are the stickers round?





Zeroknight said:


> Sa967St, they are both round, like the 7x7x7





Zeroknight said:


> this: http://cubeforyou.com/index.php?gOo=goodspic.dwt&goodsid=379


 no wonder none of us were getting it right, the cubies aren't round like you said they were. Also, those aren't stickers, they're tiles, and they aren't pillowed like a 7x7x7. lol.


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 20, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Zeroknight said:
> 
> 
> > [...]they look so cool )
> ...



LOL, I realized the one I saw in a video was a type f, my bad.



not_kevin said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > that cube is just like any other 3x3, except the tiles (im assuming they are tiles) are rounded. the cubies arent rounded at all.
> ...



ewww....



Sa967St said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > are the cubies round, or are the stickers round?
> ...



I meant type f, those are kinda pillow-y right? :3


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> I meant type f, those are kinda pillow-y right? :3


 Nah, they're just more round than other types


----------



## Zeroknight (Mar 20, 2009)

oh okay. btw, what are your hamsters (or guinea pig's/rodent's; I know some girls get very angry when you get it wrong) times for the 3x3x3? Are they even yours?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeroknight said:


> oh okay. btw, what are your hamsters (or guinea pig's/rodent's; I know some girls get very angry when you get it wrong) times for the 3x3x3? Are they even yours?


 they're guinea pigs, and yes they're mine. They average about 1 minute for 3x3x3, and right now they're learning oll parity so they can solve a 4x4x4 
[/joke post]


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2009)

That's what I was thinking about.

Anyway. I don't know how well they turn. I think Arnaud has one, maybe you could ask him.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18819

If you want to save $$$.

I'd guess that "soft" feeling is the thckness of the tiles, so I'd imagine them as being cushiony, kind of like a comfort cube or something. I might have to get one now.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 20, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18819



the color scheme is so awkward. Green and Yellow are opposites? And whats with the purple? hahaha i would not enjoy trying to get used to that


----------

